# Dishonest Drivers who come to pick up AND TAKE SOMEONE ELSE'S ORDER FOR THEMSELVES



## The Jax

There are drivers that will pick up their order and try and take a second one just sitting there for themselves. I catch them all the time! Mostly at Chipotle.

I go there to pick up two orders. One is ready on the shelf and the other is still being made. So I purposely leave the finished one out there for bait. I cannot tell you how many times I catch someone grab an order then have grabbed my order and started walking out the door. I am like, "Hey man, show me your phone. That order <pointing to which hand> is not yours". A lot of times, the manager knows me and is happy to come around and back me up. Unfortunately I am starting to now get the reputation for "watch out for that guy" if I am standing there and some other drivers talk. I do not care. Not your order. Do not take it.

I have also witnessed where I am waiting for my order and they put a few more out. I check and none are mine. I take a few steps back and wait. Driver comes in, takes two and goes to walk out. Another driver walks up within 30 seconds and is like, "Wait didn't you just call the name?" and the employee says, "Yea I just put it there". So I of course can't help myself and say, "Hey that driver just took that order" which will then be followed by that driver running out the store and an altercation erupts.

What is with some of you people that do this? Are you just dirt poor or do you not care that you are taking something that is not yours that can hurt another driver in the process. Its pretty much black and white. You show up and pick up YOUR order or orders. Anything more than that is theft. Plain and simple. If you do this, you shouldn't be delivering.


----------



## ChinatownJake

Wonder if any of these Chipotle thieves are not delivery drivers but just straight-up off the street jagoffs. Chipotle makes it unfortunately very easy to jack food. I remember a McDonald's where this homeless guy would repeatedly swoop in, grab an order, then eat it crouched on the side of the building.


----------



## Trafficat

Unfortunately, the average honor level in America is not high. America does not have a culture of honor, but a culture of "take as much as you can and see what you can get away with."

Anything abandoned to be stolen, will be.

If you can prove that they took one that is not theirs on purpose and not on accident, it would be justice to see them arrested and charged with theft.

This theft hurts all of us. It hurts the restaurants who take a material loss from the cost of the food and labor. It hurts the next driver who doesn't have food ready to deliver, hurting his bottom line. It hurts the customer who will have to wait longer for his meal to be remade.

It hurts us all because these costs will be reflected in higher costs that get passed on to the consumer, which means less orders.


----------



## NOXDriver

Trafficat said:


> Unfortunately, the average honor level in America is not high. America does not have a culture of honor, but a culture of "take as much as you can and see what you can get away with."
> 
> Anything abandoned to be stolen, will be.
> 
> If you can prove that they took one that is not theirs on purpose and not on accident, it would be justice to see them arrested and charged with theft.


What the what?

You watch way to much t.v.

If a business is so lazy (and there are many of them) that just leave food out on a table without supervision then its on them when orders get taken. This same restaurant will lock the doors at night, right?

I know exactly where I can go to get free food. I can walk in with a delivery bag and take whatever I wanted.

A business that doesn't control the inventory should expect some shrink.


----------



## Arthur Dent

Hey, Jax, when you were in school , you must have been one great "hall monitor"


----------



## Trafficat

NOXDriver said:


> What the what?
> 
> You watch way to much t.v.
> 
> If a business is so lazy (and there are many of them) that just leave food out on a table without supervision then its on them when orders get taken. This same restaurant will lock the doors at night, right?
> 
> I know exactly where I can go to get free food. I can walk in with a delivery bag and take whatever I wanted.
> 
> A business that doesn't control the inventory should expect some shrink.


You know what a great way is to control the inventory?

By getting a reputation for making sure that scumbags that steal get arrested. That's why Walmart hangs "Shoplifters will be prosecuted" signs all around.

I have watched way too much TV in my time. Almost all of it is utter garbage. I wish I could get my time back.

I have not watched a TV show, nor a movie, in years. I think Fury Road might have been the most recent one I've seen. That's a 2015 release.

I have a lot of knowledge about how to use fraud, theft, and robbery. I can generate authentic looking phishing e-mails. I know lots of places where valuable things are kept and people don't watch. I know places where I could ambush travelers and probably never be discovered. But I don't do these things. Why? Because I have something called "honor" which I abide by, making it such that I do not do unto others what I would not want done to me.

Do you also feel that people who park their cars on the street instead of inside of a garage should expect their cars to be broken into?

I once lived in a place called Japan. I like it better here in America because of the individualism here. But do you know what I liked about Japan? People in Japan have honor. You could reasonably expect to leave a wallet full of cash on a table in a worksite breakroom with 300 workers, and still expect it to be there when you get back. You can leave your toolbox full of expensive tools sitting out in the factory and expect nothing to go missing. I've worked in American factories too. In America, your coworkers will loot your toolbox when they lose their tools and never return the tools they "borrow". They will steal your clothes from the clean room entry. They will even steal your food out of the company fridge.


----------



## NJ Cowboy

Arthur Dent said:


> Hey, Jax, when you were in school , you must have been one great "hall monitor"


He is a man of character and sterling qualities IMHO. I am happy to read that @The Jax does the right thing.
There are far too many petulant Prima Donnas on this site. jax sets a great example for others to emulate.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

oh....this guy again:


----------



## Jst1dreamr

The Jax said:


> There are drivers that will pick up their order and try and take a second one just sitting there for themselves. I catch them all the time! Mostly at Chipotle.
> 
> I go there to pick up two orders. One is ready on the shelf and the other is still being made. So I purposely leave the finished one out there for bait. I cannot tell you how many times I catch someone grab an order then have grabbed my order and started walking out the door. I am like, "Hey man, show me your phone. That order <pointing to which hand> is not yours". A lot of times, the manager knows me and is happy to come around and back me up. Unfortunately I am starting to now get the reputation for "watch out for that guy" if I am standing there and some other drivers talk. I do not care. Not your order. Do not take it.
> 
> I have also witnessed where I am waiting for my order and they put a few more out. I check and none are mine. I take a few steps back and wait. Driver comes in, takes two and goes to walk out. Another driver walks up within 30 seconds and is like, "Wait didn't you just call the name?" and the employee says, "Yea I just put it there". So I of course can't help myself and say, "Hey that driver just took that order" which will then be followed by that driver running out the store and an altercation erupts.
> 
> What is with some of you people that do this? Are you just dirt poor or do you not care that you are taking something that is not yours that can hurt another driver in the process. Its pretty much black and white. You show up and pick up YOUR order or orders. Anything more than that is theft. Plain and simple. If you do this, you shouldn't be delivering.


Thieves are one of the lowest forms of life. They do not care about someone else. I think each time you catch one you should cut off one of their fingers, two fingers if they resist. I know a bunch of you here will be shocked and quick to criticize this but I can honestly say that no one has ever stolen from me twice so bite me!


----------



## cumonohito

Trafficat said:


> I once lived in a place called Japan. I like it better here in America because of the individualism here. But do you know what I liked about Japan? People in Japan have honor. You could reasonably expect to leave a wallet full of cash on a table in a worksite breakroom with 300 workers, and still expect it to be there when you get back. You can leave your toolbox full of expensive tools sitting out in the factory and expect nothing to go missing. I've worked in American factories too.  In America, your coworkers will loot your toolbox when they lose their tools and never return the tools they "borrow". They will steal your clothes from the clean room entry. They will even steal your food out of the company fridge.


One of the things that impressed me of Japan was the street vending machines. You could buy cigarettes, alcohol, and no one was monitoring you. Never once did I see an underage person making a purchase. Imagine if they had those machines in the streets here in the US!, they would be broken into, and minors will probably make purchase as well.


----------



## SHalester

The Jax said:


> So I purposely leave the finished one out there for bait.


....because you are bored and need entertaining? Huh.


----------



## Monkeyman4394

Uberdriver2710 said:


> oh....this guy again:


First the polls, now Chipotle. Is nothing sacred?


----------



## O-Side Uber

Many people are just opportunists and enjoy a cheap thrill. It is dishonorable but Chipotle is also irresponsible for leaving people’s orders open to theft and contamination by drivers that aren’t kept to the same standards as the restaurant employees. 

Why did the driver take the food? He saw a huge vulnerability at Chipotle and thought he would teach them a lesson and get a free meal.


----------



## NauticalWheeler

"Don't judge another until you've driven $0.65/mile in their kia" -Jesus H. Christ


----------



## dmoney155

The Jax said:


> There are drivers that will pick up their order and try and take a second one just sitting there for themselves. I catch them all the time! Mostly at Chipotle.
> 
> I go there to pick up two orders. One is ready on the shelf and the other is still being made. So I purposely leave the finished one out there for bait. I cannot tell you how many times I catch someone grab an order then have grabbed my order and started walking out the door. I am like, "Hey man, show me your phone. That order <pointing to which hand> is not yours". A lot of times, the manager knows me and is happy to come around and back me up. Unfortunately I am starting to now get the reputation for "watch out for that guy" if I am standing there and some other drivers talk. I do not care. Not your order. Do not take it.
> 
> I have also witnessed where I am waiting for my order and they put a few more out. I check and none are mine. I take a few steps back and wait. Driver comes in, takes two and goes to walk out. Another driver walks up within 30 seconds and is like, "Wait didn't you just call the name?" and the employee says, "Yea I just put it there". So I of course can't help myself and say, "Hey that driver just took that order" which will then be followed by that driver running out the store and an altercation erupts.
> 
> What is with some of you people that do this? Are you just dirt poor or do you not care that you are taking something that is not yours that can hurt another driver in the process. Its pretty much black and white. You show up and pick up YOUR order or orders. Anything more than that is theft. Plain and simple. If you do this, you shouldn't be delivering.


Hey now!, I gotta eat too you know... got five kids to feed, and they gotta eat as well.... call it what you want... at least we won't go hungry tonight!

At $1346 a share, Im pretty sure Chipotle can afford to make another order for you!


----------



## sumidaj

In Hawaii, every shop / store with the exception of maybe a couple smaller mom and pop ones , verify your pick up name, code and even ask to see your order / phone. They don't just let people take / hand off to anyone, and they keep the orders away so people can't just take it....I have yet to see this situation at any location ive been too....well acaualyl starbucks leaves orders out more but they watch it like a hawk. I want to say most people here are fairly honest...drivers anyway.

I notice here that drivers here all have nice cars as well....Newer Toyotas, Subarus..Ford hybrids, TESLAS?!?!?! Hondas.....
A customer told me Im recognizeable because im the driver with the "oldest car he's seen" Starting to think Im the only one here that does it for the side money to help with bills vs just play money lol Point is people here...myself included...will buy our own Big Mac / fries if we really want one.


----------



## Seamus

I have to say I believe it’s an exception to the rule at least in my market. Of course I’ve seen it but it is not widespread.

Identical to the Rideshare evolution, in food delivery as the rates decrease the quality of the drivers decrease. I’ve seen driver actions recently I never saw four years ago. Unfortunately you get what you pay for.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

Restaurants need to stop being lazy, and hand over the food.


----------



## Salamandersupertramp

I am going to try a snatch and grab at the Chipotle that has f'd me 5 times now. I show up. Order isn't there. They ask the name. The look all over the shelves I literally just looked at for the order. Nope not there. They go in back for 3 min. Come back. Sorry order was for over an hour ago, after an hour we can't remake it. I call customer. "yeah hey this is your driver, you been waiting a while for your order?". Customer says, "yes its like over 40 minutes late Nd the driver has changed about 3 times now.". "welp you've been ****ed and here's why ... might I suggest calling support and never ordering from this location again." That's how I have handled the last four times this happened to me.

oh and also I call support right after I talk to the customer and report everything that happened. Support always asks me to hold while they contact the restaurant. Support gets back on the line to tell me I will be paid the fair but there will be no tip. That's ok as at least I get paid for just going to chipotle and waiting time.


----------



## El Impulsador

The Jax said:


> There are drivers that will pick up their order and try and take a second one just sitting there for themselves. I catch them all the time! Mostly at Chipotle.
> 
> I go there to pick up two orders. One is ready on the shelf and the other is still being made. So I purposely leave the finished one out there for bait. I cannot tell you how many times I catch someone grab an order then have grabbed my order and started walking out the door. I am like, "Hey man, show me your phone. That order <pointing to which hand> is not yours". A lot of times, the manager knows me and is happy to come around and back me up. Unfortunately I am starting to now get the reputation for "watch out for that guy" if I am standing there and some other drivers talk. I do not care. Not your order. Do not take it.
> 
> I have also witnessed where I am waiting for my order and they put a few more out. I check and none are mine. I take a few steps back and wait. Driver comes in, takes two and goes to walk out. Another driver walks up within 30 seconds and is like, "Wait didn't you just call the name?" and the employee says, "Yea I just put it there". So I of course can't help myself and say, "Hey that driver just took that order" which will then be followed by that driver running out the store and an altercation erupts.
> 
> What is with some of you people that do this? Are you just dirt poor or do you not care that you are taking something that is not yours that can hurt another driver in the process. Its pretty much black and white. You show up and pick up YOUR order or orders. Anything more than that is theft. Plain and simple. If you do this, you shouldn't be delivering.


It appears that you're one of those police academy rejected "cop wannabe", so I suggest you pursue a career in becoming a mall cop. Also, I bet you're single.


----------



## uberboy1212

My local Chipotle got rid of their order rack and keep everything behind the counter now thanks to these thieves. Its a pain picking up from there now esp when its busy so its usually an instant decline


----------



## Monkeyman4394

uberboy1212 said:


> My local Chipotle got rid of their order rack and keep everything behind the counter now thanks to these thieves. Its a pain picking up from there now esp when its busy so its usually an instant decline


I saw a dude walk into Chipotle last week. He looked at the order rack after I'd grabbed the only one on it. He walked off down the street to join his homeless buddies. They make it easy. Thinking about it, almost everybody else around here makes stealing orders at least a little bit of a challenge by asking for the name on the order. Even with that, lots of drivers pick up orders and cancel, or screenshot, cancel, pick up, both of which usually suck when I show up to pick up an order that's already gone out the door.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

uberboy1212 said:


> My local Chipotle got rid of their order rack and keep everything behind the counter now thanks to these thieves. Its a pain picking up from there now esp when its busy so its usually an instant decline


Rush hour, at some places, is a nightmare.:confusion:


----------



## observer

O-Side Uber said:


> Many people are just opportunists and enjoy a cheap thrill. It is dishonorable but Chipotle is also irresponsible for leaving people's orders open to theft and contamination by drivers that aren't kept to the same standards as the restaurant employees.
> 
> Why did the driver take the food? He saw a huge vulnerability at Chipotle and thought he would teach them a lesson and get a free meal


Don't romanticize the situation.

He was teaching no one a lesson.

He was a thief and saw an opportunity to steal.


----------



## O-Side Uber

observer said:


> Don't romanticize the situation.
> 
> He was teaching no one a lesson.
> 
> He was a thief and saw an opportunity to steal.


He was in a fact a thief and was most certainly on camera &#127909;. I agree it's wrong . I was profiling the suspect to establish an M.O. &#128110;‍♀


----------



## observer

O-Side Uber said:


> He was in a fact a thief and was most certainly on camera &#127909;. I agree it's wrong . I was profiling the suspect to establish an M.O. &#128110;‍♀


I find I have less tolerance for thieves, even petty thieves, since my catalytic converter was stolen off my car.

I say we should line up all thieves against a wall and throw Hostess Ding Dongs at them or maybe something a little harder, maybe cans of Coca Cola.


----------



## SHalester

observer said:


> throw Hostess Ding Dongs at them


ah, maybe if they are stale.......by months/years?


----------



## O-Side Uber

observer said:


> I find I have less tolerance for thieves, even petty thieves, since my catalytic converter was stolen off my car.
> 
> I say we should line up all thieves against a wall and throw Hostess Ding Dongs at them or maybe something a little harder, maybe cans of Coca Cola.


Someone stole my license plate earlier this year and swapped it with a stolen plate causing the police to pull me out of my car at gun point and handcuff me . I don't like thieves either .


----------



## observer

SHalester said:


> ah, maybe if they are stale.......by months/years?


On second thought, maybe not Hostess Ding Dongs, they are too good.

I doubt they have time to get stale. I've been eating a lot of them lately and notice they run out fairly quickly compared to other Hostess treats. Not just at my local gas station but at several others.

Sometimes, I have to settle for Twinkies.

I've actually thought of writing the king Ding Dong at Hostess and tell them they need to change their selection to include more Ding Dongs and less Twinkies and Cupcakes.


----------



## MHR

observer said:


> I say we should line up all thieves against a wall and throw Hostess Ding Dongs at them


Nooooo...that is a waste of perfectly good snack cakes.



observer said:


> On second thought, maybe not Hostess Ding Dongs, they are too good.


Oh good! You came to your senses.


----------



## observer

&#129300;

And people wonder why I picked the name @observer .

:winking:


----------



## Trafficat

MHR said:


> Nooooo...that is a waste of perfectly good snack cakes.


I'm afraid they have no better purpose.

Here's the ingredients:



Hostess said:


> 'SUGAR, WATER, ENRICHED BLEACHED WHEAT FLOUR [FLOUR, BARLEY MALT, FERROUS SULFATE (IRON), ""B"" VITAMINS (NIACIN, THIAMINE MONONITRATE (B1), RIBOFLAVIN (B2), FOLIC ACID)], PARTIALLY HYDROGENATED VEGETABLE OILS (PALM KERNEL, COCONUT, PALM), HIGH FRUCTOSE CORN SYRUP, CORN SYRUP, PALM OIL, PARTIALLY HYDROGENATED VEGETABLE AND/OR ANIMAL SHORTENING (SOYBEAN, COTTONSEED AND/OR CANOLA OIL, BEEF FAT). CONTAINS 2% OR LESS OF: COCOA PROCESSED WITH ALKALI, SOYBEAN OIL, GLYCERINE, WHEY, SOY LECITHIN, LEAVENINGS (SODIUM ACID PYROPHOSPHATE, BAKING SODA, CORN STARCH, AND MONOCALCIUM PHOSPHATE), MONO AND DIGLYCERIDES, SOY FLOUR, MODIFIED CORN STARCH, GLUCOSE, SALT, WHOLE EGGS, CORNSTARCH, POTASSIUM SORBATE, SODIUM STEAROYL LACTYLATE, CELLULOSE GUM, EGG WHITES, NATURAL AND ARTIFICIAL FLAVORS (CARAMEL COLOR AND VANILLIN), CALCIUM SULFATE, ENZYMES, XANTHAN GUM, GUAR GUM, POLYSORBATE 60, SORBIC ACID (TO RETAIN FRESHNESS).'


Verdict: Inedible chemical mixture.



observer said:


> I doubt they have time to get stale.


We should leave one in a time capsule for 150 years and see if it is stale by then!


----------



## MHR

Trafficat said:


> I'm afraid they have no better purpose.
> 
> Here's the ingredients:
> 
> Verdict: Inedible chemical mixture.
> 
> 
> We should leave one in a time capsule for 150 years and see if it is stale by then!


----------



## X-Men

The Jax said:


> There are drivers that will pick up their order and try and take a second one just sitting there for themselves. I catch them all the time! Mostly at Chipotle.
> 
> I go there to pick up two orders. One is ready on the shelf and the other is still being made. So I purposely leave the finished one out there for bait. I cannot tell you how many times I catch someone grab an order then have grabbed my order and started walking out the door. I am like, "Hey man, show me your phone. That order <pointing to which hand> is not yours". A lot of times, the manager knows me and is happy to come around and back me up. Unfortunately I am starting to now get the reputation for "watch out for that guy" if I am standing there and some other drivers talk. I do not care. Not your order. Do not take it.
> 
> I have also witnessed where I am waiting for my order and they put a few more out. I check and none are mine. I take a few steps back and wait. Driver comes in, takes two and goes to walk out. Another driver walks up within 30 seconds and is like, "Wait didn't you just call the name?" and the employee says, "Yea I just put it there". So I of course can't help myself and say, "Hey that driver just took that order" which will then be followed by that driver running out the store and an altercation erupts.
> 
> What is with some of you people that do this? Are you just dirt poor or do you not care that you are taking something that is not yours that can hurt another driver in the process. Its pretty much black and white. You show up and pick up YOUR order or orders. Anything more than that is theft. Plain and simple. If you do this, you shouldn't be delivering.


Their always that one person to **** shit up for the rest of honest hard work people who literally need the job and money


----------



## New2This

observer said:


> Ding Dongs





observer said:


> Ding Dong





observer said:


> Ding Dongs





observer said:


> Ding Dong





observer said:


> Ding Dongs


My inner 12 year old is chomping at the bit to make comments but it's been a while since you banned me. I want to keep the streak intact.


----------



## ConkeyCrack

uberboy1212 said:


> My local Chipotle got rid of their order rack and keep everything behind the counter now thanks to these thieves. Its a pain picking up from there now esp when its busy so its usually an instant decline


Dude same with my chipotle. It used to be so smooth I used to be in and out. Now, they attend to the customers who are there before they even look in your direction! They should have a designated person to expedite the deliveries and take out like other restuarants do in my area. These thieves facking up for the good guys like us.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Anyone who is stealing these things has to be doing it for the meal, only. If he takes it and tries to deliver it, he will not get paid.


----------



## Monkeyman4394

ConkeyCrack said:


> Dude same with my chipotle. It used to be so smooth I used to be in and out. Now, they attend to the customers who are there before they even look in your direction! They should have a designated person to expedite the deliveries and take out like other restuarants do in my area. These thieves facking up for the good guys like us.


The campus store here has a separate makeline for third party and app orders.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

observer said:


> &#129300;
> 
> And people wonder why I picked the name @observer .
> 
> :winking:


After quite a few years of consideration &#129300; I would really like to know about your solution(s).

Out of all the thousands, if not hundreds of thousands of members who may have walked these familiar hallowed hallways of potential glory, no other name shines as brightly as yours in the Parthenon of UP solutions.

It is truly something to behold, and mere mortals may only speculate at what may have required the solution, let alone what the solution was.

.


----------



## ChinatownJake

observer said:


> I find I have less tolerance for thieves, even petty thieves, since my catalytic converter was stolen off my car.


Did you install any kind of anti-theft device after your replaced it? This is the best (and most expensive) one. Absolute epidemic of catalytic converter thefts continues in NELA (Northeast L.A.). It's a longstanding problem but seems worse than ever now.

http://www.getcatsecurity.com


----------



## observer

ChinatownJake said:


> Did you install any kind of anti-theft device after your replaced it? This is the best (and most expensive) one. Absolute epidemic of catalytic converter thefts continues in NELA (Northeast L.A.). It's a longstanding problem but seems worse than ever now.
> 
> http://www.getcatsecurity.com


I haven't installed a new cat yet. I've been really, really busy, probly won't have time till mid/late January.

I have actually been looking at this cat system to prevent theft. Once I get it up on the lift ima take a look at it. I'm sure I can design a good system myself if not ima definitely buy one.


----------



## jjminor82

NOXDriver said:


> What the what?
> 
> You watch way to much t.v.
> 
> If a business is so lazy (and there are many of them) that just leave food out on a table without supervision then its on them when orders get taken. This same restaurant will lock the doors at night, right?
> 
> I know exactly where I can go to get free food. I can walk in with a delivery bag and take whatever I wanted.
> 
> A business that doesn't control the inventory should expect some shrink.


Exactly! I have been extremely frustrated with chipotle as my food has been stolen before I even got there on occasion.

I make a point of showing my phone to every restaurant I go to whether they ask for it or not. I will in fact often tell them that my food has been stolen on occasion from certain restaurants which is why I do that. I'm hoping they get the point that they are also responsible for the food before my arrival.


----------



## IRME4EVER

Trafficat said:


> Unfortunately, the average honor level in America is not high. America does not have a culture of honor, but a culture of "take as much as you can and see what you can get away with."
> 
> Anything abandoned to be stolen, will be.
> 
> If you can prove that they took one that is not theirs on purpose and not on accident, it would be justice to see them arrested and charged with theft.
> 
> This theft hurts all of us. It hurts the restaurants who take a material loss from the cost of the food and labor. It hurts the next driver who doesn't have food ready to deliver, hurting his bottom line. It hurts the customer who will have to wait longer for his meal to be remade.
> 
> It hurts us all because these costs will be reflected in higher costs that get passed on to the consumer, which means less orders.


I totally agree with what you said!! I hate thieves and liars!! They are on the road to HELL!!!


----------



## Driving With A Purpose

dmoney155 said:


> Hey now!, I gotta eat too you know... got five kids to feed, and they gotta eat as well.... call it what you want... at least we won't go hungry tonight!
> 
> At $1346 a share, Im pretty sure Chipotle can afford to make another order for you!


The price of the stock going up doesn't mean Chipotle is getting richer. It means those who own the stock are.

Chipotle becomes richer by selling things profitably.

I cringe when a restaurant asks me "Are you here to pick up for Pat?" I am now beginning to ask them (time permitting) to think about why what they did could be bad for their restaurant, the customer and even me. Also, Uber, believe it or not.

Also, it is amazing (and disappointing) how many commenting on this thread seem to wanna side with the thieves (or against the "rich" businesses).

I would love to see what these thieves would do in a place like Singapore, which I visited 5 years ago. They have one of the cleanest places you could imagine and are ultra strict on crime.

Example: When we were flying there the flight attendants were very careful to mention that we should not take any chewing gum into the country or be caught chewing it. There was a high profile case years ago where a tourist was caned something like 20 times for chewing gum.

No idea what the penalty for stealing food is over there, but there is no way I'd even seriously consider it.


----------



## The Jax

Driving With A Purpose said:


> The price of the stock going up doesn't mean Chipotle is getting richer. It means those who own the stock are.
> 
> Chipotle becomes richer by selling things profitably.
> 
> I cringe when a restaurant asks me "Are you here to pick up for Pat?" I am now beginning to ask them (time permitting) to think about why what they did could be bad for their restaurant, the customer and even me. Also, Uber, believe it or not.
> 
> Also, it is amazing (and disappointing) how many commenting on this thread seem to wanna side with the thieves (or against the "rich" businesses).
> 
> I would love to see what these thieves would do in a place like Singapore, which I visited 5 years ago. They have one of the cleanest places you could imagine and are ultra strict on crime.
> 
> Example: When we were flying there the flight attendants were very careful to mention that we should not take any chewing gum into the country or be caught chewing it. There was a high profile case years ago where a tourist was caned something like 20 times for chewing gum.
> 
> No idea what the penalty for stealing food is over there, but there is no way I'd even seriously consider it.


I love this comment. Absolutely true about Singapore. I love chewing gum so that would make me crazy. And oh yea, I imagine someone caught stealing food would be thrown in jail and caned.

Here is a good example of what you should do if you catch a delivery driver taking someone else's food at Chipotle. STOP!!


----------



## Bullet Bob

These people are just damned thieves.

If you’re hustling properly, you’re going to end up with more food from cancellations and undeliverables every day than you can bother to eat — all legit and usually with pay.


----------



## nightshaadow

The Jax said:


> There are drivers that will pick up their order and try and take a second one just sitting there for themselves. I catch them all the time! Mostly at Chipotle.
> 
> I go there to pick up two orders. One is ready on the shelf and the other is still being made. So I purposely leave the finished one out there for bait. I cannot tell you how many times I catch someone grab an order then have grabbed my order and started walking out the door. I am like, "Hey man, show me your phone. That order <pointing to which hand> is not yours". A lot of times, the manager knows me and is happy to come around and back me up. Unfortunately I am starting to now get the reputation for "watch out for that guy" if I am standing there and some other drivers talk. I do not care. Not your order. Do not take it.
> 
> I have also witnessed where I am waiting for my order and they put a few more out. I check and none are mine. I take a few steps back and wait. Driver comes in, takes two and goes to walk out. Another driver walks up within 30 seconds and is like, "Wait didn't you just call the name?" and the employee says, "Yea I just put it there". So I of course can't help myself and say, "Hey that driver just took that order" which will then be followed by that driver running out the store and an altercation erupts.
> 
> What is with some of you people that do this? Are you just dirt poor or do you not care that you are taking something that is not yours that can hurt another driver in the process. Its pretty much black and white. You show up and pick up YOUR order or orders. Anything more than that is theft. Plain and simple. If you do this, you shouldn't be delivering.


Hmmm...I think that the biggest thief is Uber.


----------



## jjminor82

The Jax said:


> I love this comment. Absolutely true about Singapore. I love chewing gum so that would make me crazy. And oh yea, I imagine someone caught stealing food would be thrown in jail and caned.
> 
> Here is a good example of what you should do if you catch a delivery driver taking someone else's food at Chipotle. STOP!!


Boy are you right! You don't mess around in Singapore! And one of the best lessons to learn is that if they catch you for something you're going to have to be completely honest. They will ask you about 100 times the same questions to determine if you are telling the truth.


----------



## Uberedout

The most repulsive thing in the world is food from chipotle. that meat is so old and cheap, but they sell a lot, always super busy that place. that’s the reason they just leave it out, they can turn order after order and use less employee labor to call out and hand out orders, and if any orders get stolen it’s cheaper to lose a few dog food grade burritos than using more labor output to handle and coordinate the delivery app orders.


----------



## Immoralized

Uberedout said:


> The most repulsive thing in the world is food from chipotle. that meat is so old and cheap, but they sell a lot, always super busy that place. that's the reason they just leave it out, they can turn order after order and use less employee labor to call out and hand out orders, and if any orders get stolen it's cheaper to lose a few dog food grade burritos than using more labor output to handle and coordinate the delivery app orders.


I doubt a dog would even eat it mate :redface:


----------



## Ummm5487

I find restaurants do this a a way to say we dont like delivery drivers and we dont want to talk to you...my last delivery before i quit...firehouse employees watched me walk in look for my order i didnt see it...and they didnt greet me or ask me what order was i looking for....after 10 mins i finally was like do yall not see me standing here as they had blatantly ignored me for 10 mins...and one say "o we put your order in the wrong place it been sitting there the whole time you should have asked" yeah thats how it work...customers greet employees not the other way around


----------



## Monkeyman4394

Ummm5487 said:


> I find restaurants do this a a way to say we dont like delivery drivers and we dont want to talk to you...my last delivery before i quit...firehouse employees watched me walk in look for my order i didnt see it...and they didnt greet me or ask me what order was i looking for....after 10 mins i finally was like do yall not see me standing here as they had blatantly ignored me for 10 mins...and one say "o we put your order in the wrong place it been sitting there the whole time you should have asked" yeah thats how it work...customers greet employees not the other way around


Why did it take you ten minutes to address them?


----------



## Ummm5487

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Why did it take you ten minutes to address


It been times i address restaurant workers whos ignoring me...only to get them angrily yelling "dont you see im busy ill get to you when i can"....they were moderately busy so i said ill let them address me ..i was trying to be respectful....but i feel they set that situation up on purpose...not only was my UE on the DD table but the name was turned towards the wall where you couldnt see it...then theres a sign that say dont touch orders that dont have your customer name on it Plus on what planet do you walk in a place of busy and get ignored for 10 mins what planet is it the customer job to greet the workers....but i know the drill...since im a fellow driver you must say i did everything wrong and they did everything right and i suck at life and so on and so on...


----------



## Monkeyman4394

Ummm5487 said:


> It been times i address restaurant workers whos ignoring me...only to get them angrily yelling "dont you see im busy ill get to you when i can"....they were moderately busy so i said ill let them address me ..i was trying to be respectful....but i feel they set that situation up on purpose...not only was my UE on the DD table but the name was turned towards the wall where you couldnt see it...then theres a sign that say dont touch orders that dont have your customer name on it Plus on what planet do you walk in a place of busy and get ignored for 10 mins what planet is it the customer job to greet the workers....but i know the drill...since im a fellow driver you must say i did everything wrong and they did everything right and i suck at life and so on and so on...


Did I say anything like that? I don't know whether you're an effective driver. I do know, in this context, you're not their customer. It doesn't hurt to be tactfully proactive. If an employee reacts with hostility, that's probably more about them than it is about you. Water off a duck's back. One thing you can do is call support. I did this once at a French creperie where one of the managers is kind of a dick to drivers. Support called the store while I was being ignored at the counter. They asked the manager what was taking so long. He was glaring at me, but I had the order in my hands ninety seconds later. For as many things as DoorDash gets wrong, I've always had success with their support.


----------



## Ummm5487

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Did I say anything like that? I don't know whether you're an effective driver. I do know, in this context, you're not their customer. It doesn't hurt to be tactfully proactive. If an employee reacts with hostility, that's probably more about them than it is about you. Water off a duck's back. One thing you can do is call support. I did this once at a French creperie where one of the managers is kind of a dick to drivers. Support called the store while I was being ignored at the counter. They asked the manager what was taking so long. He was glaring at me, but I had the order in my hands ninety seconds later. For as many things as DoorDash gets wrong, I've always had success with their support.


Im Ubereats...i just stop doing it..its not worth the hassle....uber will send you $2 trips...no way


----------



## Monkeyman4394

Ummm5487 said:


> Im Ubereats...i just stop doing it..its not worth the hassle....uber will send you $2 trips...no way


I've taken thousands of Eats trips. They put about $1000 in my pocket every week.


----------



## Ummm5487

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I've taken thousands of Eats trips. They put about $1000 in my pocket every week.


Cool...i rather do lyft...uber can eat sht far as im concern...they deactivated me for 21 days because my cdl said no passenger ...im back activated but the damage is done as far as our business partnership


----------



## Kilroy4303

Jst1dreamr said:


> Thieves are one of the lowest forms of life. They do not care about someone else. I think each time you catch one you should cut off one of their fingers, two fingers if they resist. I know a bunch of you here will be shocked and quick to criticize this but I can honestly say that no one has ever stolen from me twice so bite me!


I happen to agree. Unfortunately someone hit it on the head, that society has become an entitled society and its now get as much s you can get. .. sad to say the least. These are the same drivers who pull in NEAR their pickup spot and wait and then cancel just to get a cancelation fee. That and other scams. . .


----------



## El Janitor

I used to work for a grocery store and the homeless people would steal food. It never bothered me because it was food. I also knew that there is an acceptable loss in the food industry. Large corporations know that food will spoil, and that sometimes people will steal food. So their accountants made a formula that keeps them in the black. I'm sure Chipotle has that, in fact Chipotle Mexican Grills' net worth as of December 14, 2020 is *$36.37Billion *So I'm sure a burrito or two doesn't hurt their profit. Stealing food is different then stealing say merchandise like a pack of cancer causing cigarettes, or an iPad, or a magazine. Although drivers shouldn't be stealing some of these drivers live in their cars. Anyhow I hope you're never sitting on the sidewalk one day starving, or living in your car wondering when you will be able to move into a room, or an apartment and suddenly find yourself getting arrested for stealing food because you were starving.

Chipotle net worth Dec 2020

Average Uber drivers pay ... I made about $12-14 an hour when I drove full time without tips Gross pay


----------



## Bullet Bob

Sorry, but stealing is stealing, and stealing $8 food is slightly worse than stealing $7 in cigarettes.

We’re hearing from two extreme points-of-view here, from the Marxist argument that poverty justifies theft to the puritanical view that shuffling for a no-show fee is also a form of theft.

As I said before, if you’re delivering full-time you’re bound to come across free food, be it from impatient customers, flawed technology logistics, or poor delivery instructions. This is wholly legit, and your conscience is clear. It mat not be the meal you’d choose, but if you follow the letter of these ridiculous companies’ TOC’s, you won’t “starve.”


----------



## Ummm5487

El Janitor said:


> I used to work for a grocery store and the homeless people would steal food. It never bothered me because it was food. I also knew that there is an acceptable loss in the food industry. Large corporations know that food will spoil, and that sometimes people will steal food. So their accountants made a formula that keeps them in the black. I'm sure Chipotle has that, in fact Chipotle Mexican Grills' net worth as of December 14, 2020 is *$36.37Billion *So I'm sure a burrito or two doesn't hurt their profit. Stealing food is different then stealing say merchandise like a pack of cancer causing cigarettes, or an iPad, or a magazine. Although drivers shouldn't be stealing some of these drivers live in their cars. Anyhow I hope you're never sitting on the sidewalk one day starving, or living in your car wondering when you will be able to move into a room, or an apartment and suddenly find yourself getting arrested for stealing food because you were starving.
> 
> Chipotle net worth Dec 2020
> 
> Average Uber drivers pay ... I made about $12-14 an hour when I drove full time without tips Gross pay


Yeah i worked in the food industry for 10 years....the amount of food thrown away is ridiculous....and the profit margins are so high it dont matter...like biscuits are so cheap to make it like their almost free...but they sell for 2 dollars or more a piece


----------



## NauticalWheeler

Being President and steering hundreds of thousands of dollars in government spending to business that you own feels like stealing.


----------



## Young Kim

The Jax said:


> There are drivers that will pick up their order and try and take a second one just sitting there for themselves. I catch them all the time! Mostly at Chipotle.
> 
> I go there to pick up two orders. One is ready on the shelf and the other is still being made. So I purposely leave the finished one out there for bait. I cannot tell you how many times I catch someone grab an order then have grabbed my order and started walking out the door. I am like, "Hey man, show me your phone. That order <pointing to which hand> is not yours". A lot of times, the manager knows me and is happy to come around and back me up. Unfortunately I am starting to now get the reputation for "watch out for that guy" if I am standing there and some other drivers talk. I do not care. Not your order. Do not take it.
> 
> I have also witnessed where I am waiting for my order and they put a few more out. I check and none are mine. I take a few steps back and wait. Driver comes in, takes two and goes to walk out. Another driver walks up within 30 seconds and is like, "Wait didn't you just call the name?" and the employee says, "Yea I just put it there". So I of course can't help myself and say, "Hey that driver just took that order" which will then be followed by that driver running out the store and an altercation erupts.
> 
> What is with some of you people that do this? Are you just dirt poor or do you not care that you are taking something that is not yours that can hurt another driver in the process. Its pretty much black and white. You show up and pick up YOUR order or orders. Anything more than that is theft. Plain and simple. If you do this, you shouldn't be delivering.


Wow my friend! Thanks so much for the tip. I really had no idea that that was happening so much. I learned something new today about chipotle. that person stealing the food is going to get clocked in the face one of these days. Honestly, how low can you go?


----------



## DJJoeyZ

One time I had a pickup from a restaurant with a similar pickup style as Chipotle, (bags on racks), I go in and there’s no food on the racks so I give the customer’s name to the cashier, she goes to the little printer where there are about 5 slips that they neglected, she says “somebody already picked up this order “. Ok, no problem, I go back to my car and call DD support, I want compensation for driving there, DD called the restaurant and tells me “the food is ready to be picked up”. I go back inside and there’s a lone bag with my customer’s name, I tell the cashier “I thought you said this order was picked up already”, she sheepishly reply’s “sorry”. Stupid worker took up 10 extra minutes of my time because she didn’t process the incoming orders then lied about it by saying somebody else picked up the order.
My initial thought was “another driver stole the food”.


----------



## ColonyMark

I’ve always wondered about this. The places that leave orders on shelves. There’s no way for them to know if the person taking the bag is really a delivery driver. It must not happen too often. If it did the restaurant would change the way it handles mobile orders.


----------



## Young Kim

ColonyMark said:


> I've always wondered about this. The places that leave orders on shelves. There's no way for them to know if the person taking the bag is really a delivery driver. It must not happen too often. If it did the restaurant would change the way it handles mobile orders.


This is probably also where the restaurant is located. In more affluent areas I have been doing UE in, they leave them on the shelves...in the less affluent areas, they keep them behind the counter.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan

When I first started doing deliveries at my first stop at Chipotles I couldn't believe they were just leaving food for anyone to take. Never occurred to me drivers would take them, just figured it was A-holes off the street.


----------



## Monkeyman4394

Darrell Green Fan said:


> When I first started doing deliveries at my first stop at Chipotles I couldn't believe they were just leaving food for anyone to take. Never occurred to me drivers would take them, just figured it was A-holes off the street.


It's far from just drivers.


----------



## DJJoeyZ

Darrell Green Fan said:


> When I first started doing deliveries at my first stop at Chipotles I couldn't believe they were just leaving food for anyone to take. Never occurred to me drivers would take them, just figured it was A-holes off the street.


A holes off the street are learning they can just walk in and get free food. I can't count the number of times I saw some homeless person walk in a fast food restaurant with a cup in hand, walk up to the soda machines and get free ice/soda and walk out.


----------



## Monkeyman4394

DJJoeyZ said:


> A holes off the street are learning they can just walk in and get free food. I can't count the number of times I saw some homeless person walk in a fast food restaurant with a cup in hand, walk up to the soda machines and get free ice/soda and walk out.


One of the really shitty things I've noticed is pods of people who are homeless behaving differently from one another. There's one group near campus here who gets food in styrofoam containers and just fling their garbage everywhere; another group is incredibly respectful about it. They're just grateful for some food. Some of the local homeless are out to scam, while others are really just people in need. Some of the restaurants are great about giving their bad orders to people who need it. Others aren't (ahem, McDonald's). Trader Joe's is really faithful to making sure all of their throwaway stuff (that they legally can) goes to local food pantries.


----------



## UberBastid

I remember once, I was so hungry that I stole someone's lunch out of the fridge in the break room
Had her name on it too.

I was hungry.
Hungry.

In California it is actually a defense for shoplifting.
If you're hungry, you can legally steal food.


----------



## ColonyMark

I don’t think any of us knows what we would do if we were truly hungry. If you go a few days without eating your behavior might change.


----------



## Monkeyman4394

ColonyMark said:


> I don't think any of us knows what we would do if we were truly hungry. If you go a few days without eating your behavior might change.


I work with families at school who can't afford to feed themselves. A lot of times they don't know there are resources or they're ashamed/too proud. The good thing is that it's so easy to get their needs taken care of and get them connected with wraparound services. A friend and I (mostly the friend) opened a food pantry/closet in our school. We got a bunch of places to donate semi-perishable foods and lots of clothes, school supplies. It was often as easy as us walking backstage in our auditorium and asking the kid what they wanted/needed. We'd get kids' family members access to bus transportation for shopping and medical appointments, legal services, etc.


----------



## UberBastid

ColonyMark said:


> I don't think any of us knows what we would do if we were truly hungry. If you go a few days without eating your behavior might change.


There is a thin veneer on civilization. Civilization is two meals and twenty-four hours away from barbarism."


----------



## producemanjames

The Jax said:


> I love this comment. Absolutely true about Singapore. I love chewing gum so that would make me crazy. And oh yea, I imagine someone caught stealing food would be thrown in jail and caned.
> 
> Here is a good example of what you should do if you catch a delivery driver taking someone else's food at Chipotle. STOP!!


The real crime is the fact that he's walking around with a man purse.


----------



## IRME4EVER

nightshaadow said:


> Hmmm...I think that the biggest thief is Uber.


BINGO


----------



## observer

UberBastid said:


> There is a thin veneer on civilization. Civilization is two meals and twenty-four hours away from barbarism."


Fresh out of high school I survived a few weeks on saltine crackers, water and dry corn. I was too proud to call up my parents and ask them for money (I was living in Mexico by myself).

During one of the droughts in Mexico my dads family survived for months eating lemon leaves seasoned with salt.

Being hungry sux.


----------



## cumonohito

El Janitor said:


> I used to work for a grocery store and the homeless people would steal food. It never bothered me because it was food. I also knew that there is an acceptable loss in the food industry. Large corporations know that food will spoil, and that sometimes people will steal food. So their accountants made a formula that keeps them in the black. I'm sure Chipotle has that, in fact Chipotle Mexican Grills' net worth as of December 14, 2020 is *$36.37Billion *So I'm sure a burrito or two doesn't hurt their profit. Stealing food is different then stealing say merchandise like a pack of cancer causing cigarettes, or an iPad, or a magazine. Although drivers shouldn't be stealing some of these drivers live in their cars. Anyhow I hope you're never sitting on the sidewalk one day starving, or living in your car wondering when you will be able to move into a room, or an apartment and suddenly find yourself getting arrested for stealing food because you were starving.
> 
> Chipotle net worth Dec 2020
> 
> Average Uber drivers pay ... I made about $12-14 an hour when I drove full time without tips Gross pay


While all this is correct, there is an acceptable percentage of loss that is added as part of the cost, the problem is that the delivery person gets screwed by wasting his time, as well as the person who ordered the food will now have to wait 15-20 minutes more to get it and then takes it off against the driver by not giving him a tip or a bad review. We are the ones on the short end of the stick.


----------



## Trafficat

Ummm5487 said:


> Yeah i worked in the food industry for 10 years....the amount of food thrown away is ridiculous....and the profit margins are so high it dont matter...like biscuits are so cheap to make it like their almost free...but they sell for 2 dollars or more a piece


Maybe Chipotle has buku bucks... But what about theft of time for the next poor delivery driver? Steal 15 minutes from the next driver who drives to get there only to have to wait or cancel and you may as well be reaching directly into his wallet to steal the cash he could have made doing a paying fare during that time.


----------



## Ummm5487

Trafficat said:


> Maybe Chipotle has buku bucks... But what about theft of time for the next poor delivery driver? Steal 15 minutes from the next driver who drives to get there only to have to wait or cancel and you may as well be reaching directly into his wallet to steal the cash he could have made doing a paying fare during that time.


No one should steal anything from anyone of course...but these restaurants make it easy


----------



## rideshareapphero

Trafficat said:


> Maybe Chipotle has buku bucks... But what about theft of time for the next poor delivery driver? Steal 15 minutes from the next driver who drives to get there only to have to wait or cancel and you may as well be reaching directly into his wallet to steal the cash he could have made doing a paying fare during that time.


That poor driver cancels the order then the order gets reassigned and accepted by another driver, it all turns into a chain reaction.


----------



## Monkeyman4394

The University Moe’s moved their carry out station behind the counter a few days ago. I didn’t see it. Thinking quickly, I asked the woman behind the counter, “What happened to your rack?” I got a great, “Excuse me?”


----------



## DJJoeyZ

In my area many of the Chipotles have switched to a new system, they now turn the bag so the customer’s name is hidden and drivers have to ask the staff for the food by name instead of just walking up a taking it off the rack.


----------



## sumidaj

Monkeyman4394 said:


> The University Moe's moved their carry out station behind the counter a few days ago. I didn't see it. Thinking quickly, I asked the woman behind the counter, "What happened to your rack?" I got a great, "Excuse me?"


&#8230;.YOU CAN'T JUST END THE STORY THERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## observer

observer said:


> On second thought, maybe not Hostess Ding Dongs, they are too good.
> 
> I doubt they have time to get stale. I've been eating a lot of them lately and notice they run out fairly quickly compared to other Hostess treats. Not just at my local gas station but at several others.
> 
> Sometimes, I have to settle for Twinkies.
> 
> I've actually thought of writing the king Ding Dong at Hostess and tell them they need to change their selection to include more Ding Dongs and less Twinkies and Cupcakes.


Looks like I was too late to save the king Ding Dongs job.










BTW, this is why Coca Cola is a much better run company.

They had the same problem at the same store. They always ran out of two liter Cokes by Thursday evening. Since they didn't restock till Monday, they lost out on sales Thursday night, Friday, Saturday, Sunday and part of the day Monday.

That only lasted about three weeks that I saw. They now always have 2 liter Cokes in stock, probably doubling or more their sales.

Looks like it may be an old cartoon, interesting that it was resurrected in my news timeline.


----------



## acsmith1972

The drivers who do this should be deactivated, and arrested. There's just no excuse. I get in arguments online with customers who say we're all thieves and I say "I make $40 an hour doing this, I don't need to steal your McD's". But it turns out there are plenty of drivers out there who think it's okay to steal.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

So i walked into a wawa the other day. Walked up past the delivery pickup shelf to the terminals to place my sandwich order... I pondered how easy it would have been to just snatch one and run.

Like really really easy...

Wouldn't have to be a delivery driver either. 


No one checking names, just a shelf with orders all bagged and ready to get grabbed.


----------



## acsmith1972

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So i walked into a wawa the other day. Walked up past the delivery pickup shelf to the terminals to place my sandwich order... I pondered how easy it would have been to just snatch one and run.
> 
> Like really really easy...
> 
> Wouldn't have to be a delivery driver either.
> 
> No one checking names, just a shelf with orders all bagged and ready to get grabbed.


You shouldn't even be thinking about it.


----------



## Ummm5487

acsmith1972 said:


> You shouldn't even be thinking about it.





Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So i walked into a wawa the other day. Walked up past the delivery pickup shelf to the terminals to place my sandwich order... I pondered how easy it would have been to just snatch one and run.
> 
> Like really really easy...
> 
> Wouldn't have to be a delivery driver either.
> 
> No one checking names, just a shelf with orders all bagged and ready to get grabbed.


To me its thoughtlessness on the restaurants to do this..i think its just their way to show they dont care about us 3rd party delivery drivers...ive seen them sabotage orders on purpose


----------



## pcpackrat

Uber Eats drivers that leave a Panda order hanging for 1 hour. Yeah those get picked up. lol


----------



## Diamondraider

NJ Cowboy said:


> He is a man of character and sterling qualities IMHO. I am happy to read that @The Jax does the right thing.
> There are far too many petulant Prima Donnas on this site. jax sets a great example for others to emulate.





UberBastid said:


> I remember once, I was so hungry that I stole someone's lunch out of the fridge in the break room
> Had her name on it too.
> 
> I was hungry.
> Hungry.
> 
> In California it is actually a defense for shoplifting.
> If you're hungry, you can legally steal food.


If you're cranky, can you punch someone in the face?


----------



## UberBastid

Diamondraider said:


> If you're cranky, can you punch someone in the face?


Well, you _can_ ... sure .... 
what's to stop me?

Besides a punch back?


----------



## Uberdriver2710




----------

